# Edit button not working



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

For the past few days I have been unable to edit any of my posts. I press the edit button and it won't connect. It's frustrating because I often make a mistake or think of some minor thing to add and rather than add yet another post, I'd rather just edit it.

Anyone know what's going on with this? Thanks.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Going to look into it right now.

Is it in a specific part of the forum that you can't edit your posts or is it all over the place?


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Hi again,

In The Marketplace and any sub-forum under it (except for Advice on Buying or Selling a Saxophone) you cannot edit your posts. That's normal.

As far as the rest goes, I verified your permissions in a sample of other forums and sub-forums in which you recently posted in (Advice on Buying or Selling a Saxophone, Practicing forum, Jazz and Improvisation and Evaluations/ United States) and your permissions are also normal there; That is you *can* edit your posts.

It would take me days to verify your permissions for each forum so if you get that problem again, please take note of the forum area you were trying to edit your post into and PM it to an admin or report it here. We'll verify this as soon as we can.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

Thanks Kim. I know you can't edit in the marketplace. It doesn't seem to be in any particular forum. Let me try an experiment and see if I can edit this message.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

None, couldn't edit. What happens is I press the edit button and it's trying to connect, but it never does. I'll give it a couple days and see if it persists.

Thanks again.


----------



## kcp (Feb 2, 2003)

Ok. Quite many people have complained about some slowing-downs in the forum lately, Maybe that's what it is. Harri's trying to fix it.


----------



## saxmanglen (Feb 2, 2003)

Did you recently update your browser? 

The Beta IE 8 doesn't act well here.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

saxmanglen said:


> Did you recently update your browser?
> 
> The Beta IE 8 doesn't act well here.


Sorry for my ignorance in these matters, but how do I update my browser? And I don't know what "Beta IE 8" is.

I do know my Browser (Firefox) has worked extremely well on this site over the past few years.


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

Change browsers and try again.


----------



## JL (Feb 3, 2003)

bluesaxgirl said:


> Change browsers and try again.


Ok, I went on Internet Explorer and I was able to edit. But the problem still persists on Firefox. I wonder WHY? I much prefer Firefox, but if I have to, I guess I'll use IE.....or just be careful so I don't have to edit anything.


----------



## bluesaxgirl (Jun 8, 2006)

JL said:


> Ok, I went on Internet Explorer and I was able to edit. But the problem still persists on Firefox. I wonder WHY? I much prefer Firefox, but if I have to, I guess I'll use IE.....or just be careful so I don't have to edit anything.


I don't know why that is. 
I use Firefox and it works fine for me, but when problems such as persists, I resort to changing browsers. 
But I'm a problem fixer! :cheers:


----------

